# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Sëmundja e stafilokokut

## AngelGirl

Ju lutem neqofse mund te me gjeni ndonje informacion, mbi semundjen e stafilokokut?

Flm angelgirl

----------


## MisCongeniality

Angel, shpjegoje pak me shume per cilen semundje e ke fjalen sepse ky grup bakteriesh shkakton nje seri semundjesh. Apo do nje liste per semundjet kryesore dhe se si prezantojne?

----------


## AngelGirl

MisCongeniality, te them te drejten nuk e dija se ka edhe menyra semundjeje tjeter, por un faktikisht po kerkoj me shum per llojin qe e mer femija ne maternitet kur lind. Femija e mer nga nena, e cila e ka mare nga materniteti por nena nuk e ka te perkohshme kete infection, vetem ne kohen qe eshte ne maternitet deri sa lind femin, i cili e mban perjete.

Neqofse eshte mundesia, do doja edhe semundje tjera te ksaj bakterie.

Flm  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Jasi, sic tha MisCongeniality, stafilokoku shkakton semundje te ndryshme duke infektur: lekuren, kocken, gjakun etje)

Disa semundje qe i perket stafilokokut

S. saprophyticus- urinary track infection
S. epidermis-- infecsion i gjakut qe shifet ne lekure shenjat
S. Aureus--eshte nje nga semundjet qe merret ne spital. Shkakton infeksion ne lekure.
 Gjithashtu mund te infektoj syte, unden, gryken, etje. Neqoftese hyne ne gjake mund te shkaktoj pneunomi dhe semundje te tjera.
Food poising shkakton s. aureus.

neqoftese do me informacione do gjej disa sites to post them here...neqoftese ke ndonje question mund ti perkthej cfare thone

hugs motra

----------


## AngelGirl

Rexhina flm zemra. Neqofse ke websites, do ta apriciate it alot  :buzeqeshje: . Se ti e di qe si kuptoj shum fjal te mjeksis.(K)

----------


## friendlyboy1

anglen girl check out webmb.com. its webmd its gotta be good. as far as i know u should be more concerned about a chicld with fever going undetected as it may cause brain damage, rather then bacterial deseases.

----------


## Qerim

> Jasi, sic tha MisCongeniality, stafilokoku shkakton semundje te ndryshme duke infektur: lekuren, kocken, gjakun etje)
> 
> Disa semundje qe i perket stafilokokut
> 
> S. saprophyticus- urinary track infection
> S. epidermis-- infecsion i gjakut qe shifet ne lekure shenjat
> S. Aureus--eshte nje nga semundjet qe merret ne spital. Shkakton infeksion ne lekure.
>  Gjithashtu mund te infektoj syte, unden, gryken, etje. Neqoftese hyne ne gjake mund te shkaktoj pneunomi dhe semundje te tjera.
> Food poising shkakton s. aureus.
> ...



Me duket se keto i ben Streptokoku, jo stafilokoku

----------


## shkodrane82

Jasi nqs eshte ajo qe mendoj une, ti po kerkon per ate qe ne Usa e quajne
B Strep..megjithate s'jam shume sigurte po te shkruaj ate qe une di ne lidhje 
me B STREP. Dhe une e di prej ne Usa se nga Shqiperia s'ja kam haberin si quhet
apo si mund ta kurojne atje.
Gjate shtatzanise dhe pikerisht ne javen e 35 ose te 36 behet nje test 
i cili quhet B Strep test, sesi merret ky test ta tregoj ne privat po pate deshire.
Nqs testi te del pozitiv pe B strep s'eshte asgje alarmante per nenen, sepse 
eshte nje bakterie qe jeton ne vendet gjenitale te femres dhe e pademshme
per trupin e saj.
Por problemi qendron gjate procesit te lindjes femija mund ta marrin kete lloj
bakterie qe per femine mund te jete shume e demshme.
Dhe kur shkon per te lindur gjate oreve qe je ne delivery, doktori te shtin 
antibiotike ne serum per ti dalur punes perpara nqs femia e merr kete bakter.
Kur lind femija ato ja bejne nje test femijes, dhe per pergjigjen e testit duhet
te pritet 48 ore sa te mbjellet...dhe nqs rritet apo shtohet si bakterie, atehere dmth qe edhe femia e ka si infeksion.
Por nqs nuk ndodh asgje femija hiqet nga antibiotiket dhe eshte i lire te shkoje
ne shtepi.
Nqs femia e ka nje perqindje e vogel mund te vdesi, dhe disa jetojne me 
demtime ne tru, mushkeri, humbje visioni apo humbje degjimi.
Por eshte nje perqindje e pakte sepse me mjekimet dhe testet qe jane sot, eshte deri e ndalushme per te kaluar te bebja.
Shpresoj qe ky informacion te te vleje. Nqs eshte dicka tjeter, une se kam degjuar ndonje here. Ishalla te ndihmon dikush tjeter... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Me duket se keto i ben Streptokoku, jo stafilokoku



jo ne anglisht ma ha mendja se shkruhet staphylococcus *qe ngjason me stafilokoku* dhe bera research te isha e sigurt qe shkruhej ashtu ...saper streptokoku se di si shkruhet ne anglish por sbesoj te  jete staphilococcus..dhe ja mund ta shikosh vete ne kete website...http://textbookofbacteriology.net/staph.html 

ps: angelgirl do te shpjegoj cfare shkruhet ne kete website...read your mp

----------


## Qerim

Ky libri i shikon gjerat nga pikepamja biollogjike. 

Nga pikpamja mjeksore, nuk thote me te rendesishmen, qe stafilokoku krijon "abcese".

----------


## qendrresa

di qe Stafilokoku eshte nje bakterie e cila e shkakton " Pneumonin" dmth e demton indin pulmonar

----------


## luleshtrydhe

Tek staphylococcus po shkruaj ketu pa mesazhe privat sepse ka nje problem , duke fituar imunitet me kalimin e viteve eshte bere imun ndaj bimes qe dikur e sheronte plotesisht ndaj po e shkruaj ketu paraprakisht qe kjo bime e sheron kete semundje vetem 33% dhe eshte bima Allamanda qe ne gjuhen latine quhet : Allamanda cathartica

----------

